# real or fake ?



## zephyrblau (Oct 13, 2017)

my vote is fake. 

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=253204891486


----------



## catfish (Oct 13, 2017)

Fake.


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 13, 2017)

I'm with Ed


----------



## Saving Tempest (Oct 13, 2017)

If not fake owned by little old lady in SoCal who kept her barn meticulously clean,


----------



## keith kodish (Oct 13, 2017)

Fake. Way too clean,look at the amateur night casting on the back.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## partsguy (Oct 13, 2017)

*As if the freshly-drilled, mis-aligned holes didn't give it away...BUYER BEWARE!!!



*


----------



## tommydale1950 (Oct 13, 2017)

zephyrblau said:


> my vote is fake.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/253204891486?ul_noapp=true
> 
> ...





partsguy said:


> *As if the freshly-drilled, mis-aligned holes didn't give it away...BUYER BEWARE!!!
> 
> View attachment 691489*


----------



## tommydale1950 (Oct 13, 2017)

partsguy said:


> *As if the freshly-drilled, mis-aligned holes didn't give it away...BUYER BEWARE!!!
> 
> View attachment 691489*



This is one I have, It was presented to me as a repop, but hey the price was right...Tom


----------



## bobcycles (Oct 13, 2017)

should be as easy as asking the seller if this is real or not right?

WRONG!

And why repops and the people who pawn them off SUCK!


----------



## partsguy (Oct 15, 2017)

I have to ask, given the feedback on this seller, if they even suspect it to be a fake? Even I have been fooled before.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

